# Wrigley's 1st mommy grooming attempt



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay everybody - here are the after shots (I posted Wrigley's scruffy look last week). His feet were alot harder than I guessed they would be.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What a handsome boy. I'm feeling really slack for not taking enough photos of T, will try and make amends on the weekend.
What length blade did you use for his f,f & t?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Wrigley looks great!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks great! How did he do? I haven't attempted to do anything more than bathing, drying, and brushing Jenny yet. I did take her to the groomer and they said she did very well.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How handsome! Looks like you did a great job and those 
little feets look great!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I believe I used a 10 inch blade. It was the one that came with the Andis clippers. I didn't use a guard or attachment, just the blade. Then I took some men's mustache trimmers and tried to go back over the feet and under the eyes for a closer shave.
I'd love to see more of Jenny! That is great that she did good at the groomer. Wrigley kept trying to lick my hands as I was grooming him.
I love pictures of T. I think of his as my blueprint for Wrigley since he is a black male that is a few months older. It lets me know where Wrigley might be at that time.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks very cute. 

I have to ask ... is Wrigley a silver or black. In the pics his muzzle looks like its turing silver?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was told that he was a black. I wish I could see a silver muzzle in person to be more sure. His face looks darker than these pictures show but maybe a silver's muzzle looks darker in person too?
His dad is a white and mom is a black. Could he be a blue?
I've attached another picture of his muzzle that shows how it looks dark. The light wasn't directly on him in this picture like it was on the other one I posted.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oops it didn't attach so I'm trying again.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep your right....must just be that pic. He does have a dark muzzle. Now after seeing that pic, he looks black to me. lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

T is (or will be) blue eventually. His muzzle has started to silver, each time I clip his face it looks a little lighter. He is now getting kinda streaks in his top knot of silver too. I have done his f,f & t this morning so once the camera batteries are charged I'll take some shots of his gorgeous little face.

I got really game and did him with a #40 on the cordless this morning. It doesn't look too different to the #30, I got a few clipper marks but he certainly looks smooth :smile:


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pictures. What color are T's parents? Did you know he was a blue or are you finding that out as he ages?


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful job!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks great to me! Hopefully I will get that good one day! 

Most of mine HATE having their feet done...so I do one at a time. It is not unusual to see 2-3 dogs with one foot done at my house...LOL. 

I do the one foot then it bugs me so much that I HAVE to go back and even them out...so it may take 2-3 days but I will get to the other feet!

He does look good and I bet going nice and slow will make it ALOT easier when he is older!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Awww, he is adorable, you did a great job!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

His sire is silver and the bitch is white. He is registered as blue but as he is my first poodle I am not really sure what to expect with his colour change. Have been slack and still no new photos. The attached is a photo from back in October and shows the start of his silvering face.

We all went to the beach this afternoon so then had to spend 4 hours bathing and drying both dogs! Absolutley tuckered out now, both me and the dogs :smile:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have heard that knowing a blue from a silver at birth is next to impossible. I think some breeders can tell by their toe-nails I think or maybe its the amount of pigment on their paw pads. 

I can't remember exactly but it has something to do with the feet, I think!

I do know that alot of people say a black born with a large amount of white patches (not a parti-color) tends to not be a black as an adult but will turn to a silver or blue. 

I guess its rare for a silver to be born silver...they all "look" black at birth then fade out...and I think that silvers and blues can fade for as long as 2-4 yrs until they reach their "true" color. 

We have a silver female that looked more dark gray when she was younger, but at about 9 months old you could really see the change. 

Now (since she is a sable) only her top knot is a nice dark silver and the rest of her is shades of silver and cream. SHE HATES the clipers so I don't take very many pics of her.

I can definitely see the difference in your guys color from the pic you posted and your avatar...he looks like he will be a nice looking color and your grooming makes him look even better!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Apparently they have a few white hairs between their pads at or within a few days of birth if they are going to be silver. Which T didn't have so he is registered as blue. You can also see the brown tips to the edges of his fur which apparently indicates he is blue not just a 'bad' black. A few people on another forum I am on think he will be quite a light blue so will be interesting to see what he eventually ends up. And yes apparently it can be up to 4 years before his true colour will develop fully so a little while to go yet.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm wondering if Wrigley is a blue then. He has a brown shadow on the tips of his fur when he is in the light. That picture you posted of T's muzzle looks alot like Wrigleys. It isn't as silver as what I think silver's look like but it isn't coal black either. 
The only reason it surprises me is that the breeder told me that he was definitely a black as his mom is a black and dad is a white and she said there were no silvers in the line so there wasn't the fading gene (which I took to me he couldn't become a blue). Does a blue have to have a fading gene in its background? I'm going to have to do a search on the color blue to see what the adults look like.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. This whole color thing is baffling to me. Max's breeder said he was black. But it sounds like they can't know for sure? He has numerous stray white hairs and there are brown tones when the light shines on him.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

There is quite a bit of information on colours and what to expect on this site:

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com

I can't vouch for it's accuracy but from what I have been able to find out about blues it looks pretty accurate. I did put up a photo of a blue dog who's colour I really like in another thread but now I can't remember what thread it was in.

Will definately take a new close up photo of T tonight.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=524&page=3

Hope this link works it is to another thread on this forum with the lovely blue boy to show colour in an older blue.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup - I'm thinking Wrigley is a blue. The only reason that bothers me is that he was sold to me as a black. I specifically asked it he could be a blue and was told no. 
Oh well. He is still a little (but getting bigger) love.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been to that Arpeggio Poodles site many times...that is how I found out my so called phantom girl was a sable! Her parents were phantoms so her breeders assumed she was too...they never told me and I didn't know at the time there were sable marked poodles. I have noticed that phantoms and sables get confused for each other by alot of people.

I definitely recommend visiting the site...thanks Blue Fox!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Well had to go away for a quick trip for work and finally got back to take some pics of T's face for you gwtwmum2.










He is looking a little ratty cause tomorrow is bath day so he hasn't had a bath for a week and we just got back from walking across the paddock :smile:

Last Sunday when I clipped his face with the #40 blade I uncovered what I think is a cat scratch right down the middle of his muzzle :jaw: You can see it quite clearly in this pic. Hope it goes away and hasn't caused a permanant scar.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

And just to balance it out ....


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

What a truly happy looking boy! I just love his happy tail! He is very very handsome! 

I like the face shot, you really can see the color changing around his nose...almost makes him look like he has phantom markings around his nose!

I learned about the cats scratches myself...Gypsy has one big (probably permanent) scar on her throat from playing with Dilemma. 

That is why I leave my poodles faces just a bit scruffy looking...a bit of defense against cat slaps! 

I am hoping myself that since she is so young it will fade, but that hasn't stopped me from putting moisturizing lotion on it to try to help it along the way! maybe you can try some baby lotion on it...since it would be hard for him to lick right there anyhow.


----------



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey just been reading your thread, i hope i have got the right end of the stick  i have a picture of my old blue bitch who sadly passed away last year, its not the best picture but its a good example of blue coat if that helps in any way?
I also have a silver bitch at the moment who is extremily light and her colour has changed dramaticaly in the year we have had her, her face is almost a white silver! im hoping she will be a nice light silver all over


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I love the pics of T. Such a cutie. And Natasha - your blue girl is really pretty. I LOVE the cut you have her in. I need to get a girl spoo! I love Wriggs but I don't see him in a topknot and I really like how they look in them.


----------



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

There are so many cuts out there its hard to choose now! will you show him? continental is nice for the males  i love having a big coat its like a big teddy


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not showing mine but I love the big coats and am trying to learn how to groom him myself. I like the spoo in your avatar. Is that one white? Very pretty. I hope to own a brown one and a white one someday. Wrigley needs more play friends!


----------



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

ah yes thats my boy Sunny he is white the only thing that upsets me abut whites is they get stains around their eyes and i have seen it on their bums too a redish colour, my dad taught himself to groom after watching the breeder a few times and then taught me a few things. I like chocolates my self i dont know if you have heard of Dezynadog there quite big in England, i met one of her chocolates once and fell in love! i would like a cafe au let but they are hard to get hold of.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I wondered about the eyes and if that would be hard to keep clean. I think a puffy white with a full coat is so pretty! I haven't heard of the kennel you mentioned but I'm new to finding out actual breeder names. I've just sat at the computer for hours typing in standard poodles and then I drool over different websites. I'm not really even sure who would be considered a top show breeder here in the states. But hopefully I'll learn more in my research.


----------



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

yes when it staines its very hard to get rid of but they are lovley with a big coat!!! i wouldnt know who was big in the states ether, the sire to my puppy was an american import.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww he is sooo cute! what a face! adorable - I can see the scratch but not too visible. It will probably go away.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the pic of him digging too! cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Natasha your white boy is also beautiful!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Okay everybody - here are the after shots (I posted Wrigley's scruffy look last week). His feet were alot harder than I guessed they would be.


What a lovely looking dogs. Good job


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Sivaro - I take that as a real compliment since I know what a beautiful job you do on your dogs! I hope to someday be able to groom even half as well as you.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just looking again at T's facce. I can never get it shaved that close. What size blade for the face? I have been using a #10 andis. So scared I will scrape her.


----------

